# Trailer-Aid Storage



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a Trailer-Aid ramp that I love. It makes changing tires, brake and bearing maintenance, etc. much easier. I had a blowout on may trailer a year or so ago and the Trailer-Aid was worth every single penny. I changed my trailer tire on the side of the highway in five minutes.

Big negative is that you always have to lug this thing around. I kept it in the bed of my truck, but it was always a pain, didn't fit anywhere. Looking behind the skirt of my trailer, I noticed a perfect spot to store the Trailer-Aid up against the frame.

I used two galvanized L brackets mounted to the trailer frame to create a cradle for the trailer Aid.



















The ramp is held in place by two pins, one through each L bracket.


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Great idea!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Cool idea !! and thanks for sharing !!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I keep mine under the kitchen seat , but I like your idea way better.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

When I got mine, the DW asked where I was going to keep that thing. I told her I have a place where she could put it. She said if you don't find a place, I'll find one for you!

Needless to say, I like your idea WAY better than the alternative!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Great tool! Mine's already paid for itself both in time and $$$$. Great place to store it. Add another mod to my list.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

The DW rides with ours in her lap. Maybe I oughta think about this one.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Mine just sits in back of the Burb on to of the firewood. This is nice. ---Mike


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice work!









I made my own mickey mouse version of the trailer aid, and it fits nicely in the under-sofa storage in my 21RS. I know it is just a matter of time before I will need it out on the side of the highway.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

SaveFerris said:


> Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I will take props from a Cougar, even though I am a proud DAWG!!!









Washington Huskies will rise again, someday.









DAN


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I will take props from a Cougar, even though I am a proud DAWG!!!









Washington Huskies will rise again, someday.









DAN
[/quote]

It's a sad day when a Husky has to take a compliment from a Cougar! At least you guys seem to be headed in the right direction. I wish I could say the same for WSU...









Nathan


----------



## Resqtool844 (Feb 3, 2007)

Does this trailer-aid work? Has anyone used it yet? I might have to invest in one of these!


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Resqtool844 said:


> Does this trailer-aid work? Has anyone used it yet? I might have to invest in one of these!


I don't have the Trailer Aid brand, but mine is the same concept and it works great. Here are some pictures

Nathan


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Resqtool844 said:


> Does this trailer-aid work? Has anyone used it yet? I might have to invest in one of these!


Whether you make your own or buy a premade version, it works and is worth every single penny and time and effort. It only took one blowout on my trailer to convince me of this. It is also invaluable for maintenance. Make one or buy one as soon as you can.

DAN


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I've always used a bottle jack right on the axle.

Isn't there concern over having the full weight on one axle? At least on the larger trailers like mine, I'm pretty sure that puts the weight way over the specs of a single axle.


----------

